# funny finger men



## african cake queen (Dec 8, 2011)

i thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 8, 2011)

That is pretty cool...


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 8, 2011)

I saw that on my FB. I believe Tommy Lee did this.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2011)

It was probably listed under: "Things to do during boring meetings"

Pretty cute!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 8, 2011)

Great!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 9, 2011)

That's pretty cool.


----------

